# LETS PLAY: "I spy"  - The Antique Bike Version



## vw00794 (Oct 24, 2012)

I Spy with my little eye...

There are so many cool things in these couple photos, what do you notice?

Hint: This is a ( another ) significant milestone in early cycling.



1. @ 1913 Iver Johnson bike


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ummm, we give up.

I have THREE of those bells they are sporting on their handlebars...


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2012)

New York to Fr...esno?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 24, 2012)

Low cut racing boots?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 25, 2012)

What are those wrist bands all about?  Some sort of long distance riding wrist brace?
I think Lawrence is onto the mystery.  This must be one of the early east to west coast rides.


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 25, 2012)

*First Pneumatic Tires ?*

Could it be that these bikes are sporting some of the first pneumatic tires used on bikes?  I see valve stems.
Mike


----------



## pelletman (Oct 25, 2012)

Solar lamp


----------



## pelletman (Oct 25, 2012)

New Departure Model A Coaster brake?  NY to Frisco?  Pneumatic tires had been around for 10 years at this point


----------



## Wcben (Oct 25, 2012)

Lets see, I see the tire pump behind the seat tube..... How about the cycle counter on the front hub? Or... The pedals are same as on my Racycle!  Except they have toe clips...maybe that's it?



Or maybe the Troxel?  Or how about the Fisk tire banner?


----------



## chitown (Oct 25, 2012)

*1st race across America?*

Fred Scherer and Walter Wiley as they race across America.

Here they are at the start in NY:






Then Chicago:


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2012)

The other hanging Pendant on the Right is an Iver Johnson. You can see the bottom of the logo. Was the Arch frame "Trust the Truss" being released? Cool pics! Do tell...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 25, 2012)

Lots of makes and models to "Ispy" here


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2012)

im going to say its the first sponsored bicycle race.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 25, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Lots of makes and models to "Ispy" here




Can you even imagine going to a swap meet today and seeing a display of classic bikes for sale like that? You'd feel like a kid in a candy store. "I'll take one of these...and one of these...oh, and gimme one of those also..."

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Oct 25, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Lots of makes and models to "Ispy" here




I've seen this picture before, and the last time I saw it the caption that went with the picture was really sad. These bikes are being readied for the metal meltdown war drive


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 26, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I've seen this picture before, and the last time I saw it the caption that went with the picture was really sad. These bikes are being readied for the metal meltdown war drive




...wow - talk about a buzz kill...


----------



## walter branche (Oct 26, 2012)

*how many miles*

how many miles traveled, what food was used , how many flats ,how much did it cost??pb


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2012)

First deaf-mute, transgender, cross-country mixed-race, country music-rap couple to

pedal across the Atlantic Ocean since Burt Lindberg. 

(On Schwinn Varsity prototypes.)


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 26, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> First deaf-mute, transgender, cross-country mixed-race, country music-rap couple to
> 
> pedal across the Atlantic Ocean since Burt Lindberg.
> 
> (On Schwinn Varsity prototypes.)




Hallelujah, someone finally nailed it. Holy crap Lawrence your a genius.
Come on Blue... What are you waiting for.  See what happens when you hold out on everyone


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2012)

I last checked this thread yesterday afternoon. Where the hell did it go from there? Please chime in Blue before it gets worse, if that's even possible...


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 26, 2012)

I actually didn't really know anything about the photo except I wanted to see how much cool stuff, within the photo that people could point out. Chitown got the actual photograpic event pretty early on.

I DO know that it was the 1913 Cross Country ride from New York to San Francisco, thats all I knew when I posted the photo.

I just thought it had so many cool elements and bike parts to pick out, that most of us keep our eyes peeled hoping to find.

... like that Iver Johnson pennant, does someone re-make those today?  Should I?


----------



## chitown (Oct 27, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> I just thought it had so many cool elements and bike parts to pick out, that most of us keep our eyes peeled hoping to find.




I focused on the NY to Frisco banner and started my searching there. I also dug seeing the lamps and bells all shinny and new. Interesting that only one of them has a cyclometer. But I guess everyone sees what they want to see. I hadn't paid much attention to the distance of the racers hands to one another, or what that may or may not imply.


----------



## chitown (Oct 27, 2012)

*Let's get this thread back on track*

OK, let's try and re-establish some spying of parts, badges, brands, goodies taken from this wonderful image of a bicycle shop (undated from Library of Congress site)


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 27, 2012)

I spy... drool on my keyboard. Lots.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 27, 2012)

I spotted an Indian, right next to that cool looking Excelsior( I think). Does someone have a better pic of  an Excelsior? Love that big box tank!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2012)

The delivery bike looks exactly like the one in the 1912 Racycle catalogue, but 

I don't think this is a Racycle.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 28, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Lots of makes and models to "Ispy" here




That bicycle "parking lot" picture made it hard to breathe for a second :eek: Anyone got a time machine I can borrow


----------



## Wcben (Oct 28, 2012)

That an interesting bicycle shop....they also apparently sold phonographs, on the shelf behind the hanging bikes are Edison cylinders....also note the horn on the counter in another of the shots...cool store!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2012)

OldRider said:


> I've seen this picture before, and the last time I saw it the caption that went with the picture was really sad. These bikes are being readied for the metal meltdown war drive




I'm going to choose not to believe that.


----------

